# feeding schedule



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi all

For all those unsure what to feed baby RBP's
Heres a feeding schedule i use with great sucess

Day	1st feed	2nd feed
MON	B/worm	Krill
TUES	D/Food	Cockle 
WEDS	Cockle	D/food 
THURS	Krill	Cockle 
FRI	B/worm	D/food
SAT	Cockle	Krill
SUN	D/Food	B/worm

D/FOOD = Food designed for discus fish (frozen cubes) but there really good for them, and mine just love em!!!!

Obviously im feeding them twice a day, but you can extend this idea over more feeds- its just variations on a theme, really.

You dont have to be so rigid, but this ensures the meals are mixed up nicely!!!

Cheers all


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

variety is key and i like to switch the foods up... but i just chuck wahtever in whenever more so than stick to a schedule :smile:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> variety is key and i like to switch the foods up... but i just chuck wahtever in whenever more so than stick to a schedule :smile:


Yea, I try to feed my pygos every other day (they are older than yours) but if I miss a day there is no problem. I dont have a set schedule or amount I feed, I just toss it in and they eat it.

Let me add that 2X a day when young is a good idea. Just make sure they eat it all and dont overfeed them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed my natts once a day, and always (well, if possible), between 9 and 10pm... I've done this for so long now that they get restless at around 8:30-9pm, and really gorge themselves when I finally feed them.

When they were babies, they got food 2-3x a day, because they do need a lot of food when small, to avoid jeopardizing their development, which runs over-times when they're still babies...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Different varieties of food are always a plus!!!

I've always fed all my Ps twice a day, once in the morn before work, and another when I get home from work.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> but if I miss a day there is no problem. I dont have a set schedule or amount I feed, I just toss it in and they eat it.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah usually i feed at lunchtime, and last thing at night.
I like to see the little buggers chomping away, also!!!!!
quite entertaining, maybe i should get (another!) hobby???????????


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i feed mine 4-5 times a day krill , beefheart and brine shrimp and goldfish flakes gotta make sure theyre eating i have like 4 goldfish former feeders like 4" this guy didnt want thme and damn they eat not 2 mention 5 lrg feeders and 2 convicts my p's only 1.5" long but i know in the end everything in there is a feeder well except those mean ass convicts sheesh theyre bastards!!!!!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

One things for sure!!!!!!
They sure love there food, man!!!!!


----------

